# Help with rare motorsport wings



## eduardoruizayala (May 4, 2015)

Greetings, does anybody know anything about this wings??? 

I'm not sure if the go on the side fenders or on the hood!!!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I'd say it's quite obvious that they're on the hood


----------



## eduardoruizayala (May 4, 2015)

87vr6 said:


> I'd say it's quite obvious that they're on the hood


The silver one has them on the hood and the green one on the fenders


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

They go on the hood, not the fenders.

Here is a pic of a Kamei X1 kit at the VW Wolfsburg museum.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I forgot to add, that the repos are made in Mexico. I've met a few guys over the years that know who in Mexico is making them.


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

There wind splitters, the big company that made them was Formuling out of France. Their a rubber foam (like a foah spoiler) that is held on by adhesive tape. Im pretty sure username INDOMI has a few sets still for sale :thumbup:
(Saved these from his thread for personal reference)


----------



## bpbevins (Feb 14, 2007)

They are called wind splits. the pieces on the a pillars are a pillar spoilers. kamie made both, but they were bought out by freedom design i believe, no idea if they are still around. i think the wind splits were made popular by the bmw 3.0 csi batmobile.


----------

